# Jug Fishing



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm headed to a lake just outside Tuscaloosa next weekend and was wanting to try jug fishing. I've never done it before and was wondering how to rig up. Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

when we do it, we use noodles. you know the ones that people swim with that are really bright colors about 6 ft long. cut them in 2 ft lengths or so and tie your trout line around them. that way you can wrap the line around the noodle and then just stick the hook in the noodle. take different baits, bream cut in pieces, livers, etc. wait till they start bobbing. jugs work to but its always hard to get enough. good luck.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks countryjwh. I was planning on using the noodles also. How deep do yall fish them?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

depends on water depth and how cold. if its cold we try to be close to the bottom where they are.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Take pieces of coat hanger and bend them into a M shape, feed the line through the center if the piece of noodle and then tie it to the center of the M. Stick the points of the M into the each side of the foam on the noodle. That way it tips up when you have one.

Use a kayak for some extra fun, things get intense when you have a 50lb flathead trying to pull you out of the boat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just thought I would bring back the forums oldest catfish post for no particular reason.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Current is what you need so you bait moves down river creating more opportunity


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

That is funny and I still have not jug fishex.


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Cant really improve on advice above. But will say this is some of the best memories I have from the past(2) generation(s).:thumbsup:


----------

